# V codes 1st listed



## Deb2009 (Mar 20, 2011)

We were coding V25.xx as 1st (many time only listed) code for patient coming in for BC refills.  Now insurance companies are denying this on E/M visits.  Can anyone help me with this?  Direction to documentation would be helpful.  

Example:  patient comes in for BC refill, office notes state "no complaints"  patient presents for refill of BC.  The provider is selecting 99212 or 99213, they are doing a general exam and discussion, however, they don't have enough information/documentation to code to Well Visit.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 20, 2011)

It is a perfectly allowable code first listed.  Many insurances consider birth control and those encounters for it to be patient responsibility.  What does the denial state as the reason.


----------



## Deb2009 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have requested the denial reason from our billing office.


----------



## Deb2009 (Mar 22, 2011)

the denial given is "the procedure code we used indicates a problem focused visit and the DX is a routine visit DX"

99213 with V25.40 was coded.  ? should it be more specific on the V25.4x ie  V25.41 or V25.49.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 3, 2011)

They are looking for a preventive E&M  a visit for bc refill is usually in conjunction with a well woman encounter.


----------

